# John Colquhoun on the Son’s assuming a human nature



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 13, 2020)

... By his consenting to assume, as well as by his act of assuming, the human nature, he made himself of no reputation. He assumed it, with all its sinless infirmities; in a state of servile subjection to the law as a covenant, under the meanest appearance, the heaviest load of imputed sin, and all the infinite weight of the curse of the law. The highest Monarch’s consenting, to lay aside his royal robes, to clothe himself with rags, and to become the most abject of the sons of men; is not once to be compared to this. Nay, the highest angel’s consenting to become a worm, is not once to be named, in comparison of the eternal Son, the equal of the Father, consenting to become man: for, while the distance, between the nature of angels, and that of worms of the dust, is but finite; the distance, between the nature of the only begotten of the Father, and that of man, is infinite. ...

For more, see John Colquhoun on the Son’s assuming a human nature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

